# iMac G5 ne démarre plus - écran noir



## aatt (19 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,
Mon cher iMac G5 vient de me faire une mauvaise blague.
Il a décidé de ne plus démarrer.
Plus précisément :
  - quand j'appuie sur le bouton
           * le voyant s'allume
           * pas de BONG ;-(((
           * l'écran reste noir
           * le ventilateur se met en route bruyamment au bout de 20-30 secondes

 - j'ai essayé mode Target avec mon autre iMac - rien à l'écran et pas d'icone sur le bureau de mon autre mac

 - j'ai tenté de réinitialiser la SMU au clavier puis en ouvrant le boitier - mais ça ne redémarre pas.

 - à l'intérieur, lorsqu'il est sous tension, les 2 voyants de gauche sont allumés mais pas le 3e

Ca m'a l'air pas terrible tout cela.

Merci de votre aide.
A bientôt.

P


----------



## matacao (20 Avril 2013)

D' après le manuel de service la Led 3 non allumée veut dire que la carte mère et l'écran ne communique pas.

-Essaye de faire un reste SMU
-Essaye de défaire ta ram
-essaye de défaire le lecteur de cd

Voilà tout ce qui dise de faire dans le manuel sinon faut changer d écran ou de carte mère (ton ordinateur est HS).


----------



## MisterBubbles (20 Avril 2013)

Si il n'y a pas le bong, c'est probablement la RAM. Je crois que ce fameux bong indique que celle ci fonctionne.


----------



## aatt (20 Avril 2013)

Merci - ça ressemble en effet à son dernier souffle 

Un question : défaire la RAM ? c'est bien retirer les 2 barrettes, essayer avec une seule puis tester l'autre ... ?

Merci ++


----------



## MisterBubbles (20 Avril 2013)

Oui teste ca, ou va en SAV. Fais nous un retour plz !


----------



## matacao (20 Avril 2013)

Une barrette après l autre. Ou teste avec une autre barrette que tu as en stock.


----------



## aatt (24 Avril 2013)

Hello, je n'en ai pas en stock - donc je vais faire l'une après l'autre.
Ceci dit, j'ai aussi un iMac 27" Alu - avant de tout démonter, y a t il une chance que les barrettes soient compatibles ? j'en doute mais merci de votre avis. Parce qu'alors, ça e permettrait de tester réellement les 2 barrettes sur un matériel qui marche bien.
J'essaye de faire ça ce soir sinon, ce week end au plus tard - et je vous ferai un retour bien sûr.

Bonne fin de journée sous le beau soleil (en tous cas, ici ;-)).


----------



## matacao (24 Avril 2013)

Les barrettes ne sont pas les mêmes sur le G5 et imac alu.


----------



## aatt (26 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir - test des RAM ne donne rien.
J'ai également démonté le DD pour voir s'il est en état. Pas de souci - j'ai pu récupérer mes data.
J'ai démonté le DVD (pour retirer un disque coincé dedans - le clic gauche souris ne fonctionnant pas).

Je me souviens d'une histoire de capteur de température qu'il fallait titiller mais je ne retrouve pas l'info. Parce que le ventilateur se met à tourner très bruyamment comme s'il avait détecté un élèvement de température.

Je reste aussi avec les 2 voyants allumés mais pas le 3e donc carte mère / video ne communiquent pas ?

Merci et bonne soirée.

P

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------

merci - je m'en doutais un peu - ça m'a évité d'ouvrir l'autre bestiole.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

Vu les symptômes, je dirais que c'est mort, la Ram n'y est pour rien (et le bong n'a rien à voir avec la Ram).

Les ventilos qui se mettent en route permettent d'éliminer la panne d'alim, à priori, et sur un Mac, quand on le met sous tension, si au bout d'un petit moment, le système ne prend pas le contrôle de la ventilation, alors, les ventilos se mettent en route à fond pour pallier à toute éventualité. c'est normal.

Ton problème vient sans doute de certains condensateurs sur la carte mère, c'était une maladie des iMac G5, mais ça n'est qu'une hypothèse. Dans tous les cas, ça ne vaut pas trop le coup d'investir dans une réparation.


----------



## Invité (2 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu les symptômes
> Ton problème vient sans doute de certains condensateurs sur la carte mère.



Ou ceux de la carte graphique aussi, non ?

Bah, si c'est les condos et s'il est doué en soudure, le prix (des condos) n'est pas exorbitant


----------



## matacao (3 Mai 2013)

Changer tout les condos c'est quasi impossible je voulait le faire sur mon imac g5. J'ai pu en changer 5 car pour le reste il y a une masse énorme et même avec une station à souder professionnel  j'ai pas réussit à chauffer assez pour les enlever.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ou ceux de la carte graphique aussi, non ?



Il n'y a pas de "carte graphique" sur un iMac G5, il y a une puce graphique (et son environnement) directement sur la carte mère, comme sur un portable.



matacao a dit:


> Changer tout les condos c'est quasi impossible je voulait le faire sur mon imac g5. J'ai pu en changer 5 car pour le reste il y a une masse énorme et même avec une station à souder professionnel  j'ai pas réussit à chauffer assez pour les enlever.



Faut pas changer tous les condos, juste les quelques uns qui ont gonflé dans je ne sais plus quel coin de la carte mère !


----------



## aatt (22 Juin 2013)

merci à tous pour vos réponses (désolé de n'être pas revenu vers vous) - c'est resté en suspens pour le moment - je vais regarder les condos gonflés.
Bon week end.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2013)

Ils devraient se trouver du côté de la puce graphique, en principe.


----------



## bigtroy (10 Août 2013)

Bjr,

essaye d'enlever la pile ronde (CR2032) 10 secondes et remets la.

Ne pas utiliser d'objet métallique pour l'enlever.

Pour ma part cela à fonctionné.


Bien entendu si il n'y a aucun condo gonflé.


----------



## aatt (31 Décembre 2013)

Au final, condo OK - pas de souci.
J'ai tenté la pile et fait la boulette : j'ai cassé le connecteur.
Je vends donc un beau mac G5 pour autres pièces ;-((


----------

